# can i ask a personal question??



## hobbitonabike (10 Oct 2012)

I'm new to this cycling palaver and I recently went to see a well known comedian who did a bit of his set on a recent cycling adventure (any guesses who??) and was talking about waxing and it got me thinking...(in a not perverse way) about how many cyclists are waxed to whatever degree!! If it's not too personal question...anyone care to share?? And by share I mean tell us about it...dear god no photos hahaha!!!


----------



## Davidc (10 Oct 2012)

Never have and never will. Need to take scissors to the longer examples of body hair or it rubs when riding but that's all.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Oct 2012)

Nope, not me, and have no intention of starting to either. As a lycra wearing roadie I'm not quick enough to risk pushing myself further up the scalping food chain


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Oct 2012)

nope, but have to confess to having removed anything that rubs a sore point from time to time. and did start shaving my left leg after the dog attack, pulling all those hairs out repeatedly twice a day for 14 weeks was getting too sore...


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Oct 2012)

I use my beard trimmer on my leg hair... it's very blond, very coarse and left untended, my legs simply look out of focus. so every 3 or 4 months it gets trimmed to about a millimetre... all the way up. Nothing to do with cycling, just personal aesthetics. Chest gets the same treatment as one side seems to grow twice as much as the other side... which just looks odd.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2012)

No shaving here apart from my face in the mornings. Not even when there's a full moon !


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (10 Oct 2012)

During the race season im waxed, during the winter im keeping warm


----------



## Trail Child (10 Oct 2012)

Shaver here ... but I'm a girl.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2012)

I'm weird  I shave from the neck down, many years ago I shaved my legs and I liked it  also found you use less suntan cream or Deep Heat when I have muscle pain and it started from there.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Oct 2012)

I shave my palms from time to time.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Oct 2012)

nope...

I am not yet a proper cyclist.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2012)

Fnaar said:


> I shave my palms from time to time.


 
 ........................ that must take a while


----------



## hobbitonabike (10 Oct 2012)

Wow...many confessions!! And not some I expected lol. Hubby hasn't waxed/shaved anything yet since starting cycling but thinking I might encourage him for my own entertainment lol!!


----------



## Lee_M (10 Oct 2012)

Im a real man, I dont shave (other than my face) or wax

that's what girls and boys of a different persuasion do


----------



## billy1561 (10 Oct 2012)

I keep well maintained especially lower to avoid pulling which ain't pleasant!


----------



## hobbitonabike (10 Oct 2012)

billy1561 said:


> I keep well maintained especially lower to avoid pulling which ain't pleasant!


That is excellently phrased!!!


----------



## Fnaar (10 Oct 2012)

Mrs Goodbody next door says she trims her bush, but I'll save that thought for a gardening thread.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Oct 2012)

Not a fan of body hair


----------



## defy-one (10 Oct 2012)

Just the soles of my feet


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Oct 2012)

Lee_M said:


> Im a real man, I dont shave (other than my face) or wax
> 
> that's what *proper cyclists*, girls and boys of a different persuasion do


FTFY


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Oct 2012)

Im a real man also, I puck between my eye brows, shave my legs (For swimming) trim my pubes, shave my chest. wooo yeah


----------



## sidevalve (10 Oct 2012)

Due obviously to my ee-nor-mouse velocity thrrough the air my hair seems to be disapearing on it's own. It's nearly gone from the top of my head already.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (10 Oct 2012)

EbonyWillow said:


> Hubby hasn't waxed/shaved anything yet since starting cycling but thinking I might encourage him for my own entertainment lol!!


 
Be nice and warn him, that the first time he waxes it is exceptionally painful.
First time I did it SWMBO laughed a lot 
I cried 'a lot' and still do, It's a damn painful experience - I imagine masturbating with a cheese grater could not hurt more.


----------



## hobbitonabike (10 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Be nice and warn him, that the first time he waxes it is exceptionally painful.
> First time I did it SWMBO laughed a lot
> I cried 'a lot' and still do, It's a damn painful experience - I imagine masturbating with a cheese grater could not hurt more.


Well warning him would just take all the fun out of it!!!


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Oct 2012)

NB: rule #33


----------



## hobbitonabike (10 Oct 2012)

Rule 33???


----------



## Mugshot (10 Oct 2012)

EbonyWillow said:


> Rule 33???


Here we go  

Rule #33
// Shave your guns.
Legs are to be carefully shaved at all times. If, for some reason, your legs are to be left hairy, make sure you can dish out plenty of hurt to shaved riders, or be considered a hippie douche on your way to a Critical Mass. Whether you use a straight razor or a Bowie knife, use Baxter to keep them smooth.


----------



## hobbitonabike (10 Oct 2012)

Ooh this sounds good!! Have I stirred up a hornets nest??


----------



## Diggs (10 Oct 2012)

EbonyWillow said:


> Ooh this sounds good!! Have I stirred up a *HELMETS* nest??


 
FTFY -It's a cycling forum - no-one cares about hornets


----------



## hobbitonabike (10 Oct 2012)

Apologies...I don't know what I was thinking!!!


----------



## marshmella (10 Oct 2012)

Fnaar said:


> Mrs Goodbody next door says she trims her bush, but I'll save that thought for a gardening thread.


Anymore of that kind of talk and i'll be joining you in palm shaving


----------



## hobbitonabike (10 Oct 2012)

Also...what is FTFY? Or am I being dim?


----------



## Diggs (10 Oct 2012)

Fixed that for you......


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Oct 2012)

EbonyWillow said:


> Also...what is FTFY? Or am I being dim?


 
best option is to take the letters and put them straight as they are into google. usually the first couple of entries will tell you what it stands for... had to look up one or two myself today.. been rather enlightening. SWMBO was one... strange my OH has never mentioned that one!


----------



## hobbitonabike (10 Oct 2012)

Excellent...thanks guys. My personal favourite is DILLIGAF...it has been a DILLIGAF day today lol


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Oct 2012)

No shaving, wax or plucking except the face.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Oct 2012)

EbonyWillow said:


> I'm new to this cycling palaver and I recently went to see a well known comedian who did a bit of his set on a recent cycling adventure (any guesses who??) and was talking about waxing and it got me thinking...(in a not perverse way) about how many cyclists are waxed to whatever degree!! If it's not too personal question...anyone care to share?? And by share I mean tell us about it...dear god no photos hahaha!!!


Now it's your turn to answer the question


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2012)

When I was rushed into hospital a couple of months ago, the paramedics shaved a few bald patches on my chest where they wanted to connect ECG electrodes. I thought about shaving the rest to match but can't be bothered, so for some time I will just look a bit moth-eaten. (Not that anybody other than NHS employees gets to see my chest these days ...! )


----------



## davefb (12 Oct 2012)

EbonyWillow said:


> I'm new to this cycling palaver and I recently went to see a well known comedian who did a bit of his set on a recent cycling adventure (any guesses who??) and was talking about waxing and it got me thinking...(in a not perverse way) about how many cyclists are waxed to whatever degree!! If it's not too personal question...anyone care to share?? And by share I mean tell us about it...dear god no photos hahaha!!!


 
oh man, that was funny... and I wonder how many people have contacted the place in question after his long advert 



oh and no,,, though after the show I now keep wondering , hmmmmm ????


----------



## Arsen Gere (12 Oct 2012)

The time when you appreciate shaved legs is when you come off. The ambulance blokes take seconds to clean out the grit and fag ends and can see the extend of the damage.
Try picking the scabs off a hairy leg.
Then there is when you finish a hard event and there is a massage on offer, Shaved legs make it easy.
Mine have been shaved for years and it's been useful many times.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (12 Oct 2012)

Au Naturel for me.....! I couldn't take the insults from my Missus if i even suggested i Shave my legs!


----------



## hobbitonabike (12 Oct 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Now it's your turn to answer the question


Hey!!! I wanted to know everyone elses personal business!!! Never said I would share lol....but yes...some parts are tended to...I'm too much of a lady to say which lol


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2012)

The only thing I shave is my head and face - twice a week zero in the head, one on the beard. No time for trimming/plucking/mowing anywhere else.


----------



## hobbitonabike (12 Oct 2012)

davefb said:


> oh man, that was funny... and I wonder how many people have contacted the place in question after his long advert
> 
> 
> 
> oh and no,,, though after the show I now keep wondering , hmmmmm ????


Hahah I thought that too!!! Strictly Waxing!!!! Lol lol


----------



## clockhammer (12 Oct 2012)

For those that do shave their legs, where do you stop? Is the only solution to keep going so that you avoid looking strange? You can't stop when you hit the short line so you keep going, you can't stop when you get to the nether regions or do you "go around", if you have a hairy chest do you end up looking like you already have a jersey on? So many possibilities and a whole lot of images that are best forgotten. 

Just to add though I haven't shaved anything apart from my face but the wife is enjoying my discomfort at the thought


----------



## mickle (12 Oct 2012)

I used to shave my legs when i was young, doing high mileage had a well defined pair of legs. But shaved legs just dont go very well with a wide arse and beer belly....


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Oct 2012)

clockhammer said:


> For those that do shave their legs, where do you stop? Is the only solution to keep going so that you avoid looking strange? You can't stop when you hit the short line so you keep going, you can't stop when you get to the nether regions or do you "go around", if you have a hairy chest do you end up looking like you already have a jersey on? So many possibilities and a whole lot of images that are best forgotten.
> 
> Just to add though I haven't shaved anything apart from my face but the wife is enjoying my discomfort at the thought


(serious reply) - you stop just above the tan line, no need to go much higher. Try it - it feels and looks so much better. You don't have to shave your toes either!


----------



## clockhammer (12 Oct 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> (serious reply) - you stop just above the tan line, no need to go much higher. Try it - it feels and looks so much better. You don't have to shave your toes either!


 
So, you end up with a pair of furry shorts as "back up", hmmmm, not convinced ;-)


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Oct 2012)

- no more furry than your entire legs must be - "back up" trousers maybe?


----------



## clockhammer (12 Oct 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> - no more furry than your entire legs must be - "back up" trousers maybe?


 Touche


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Oct 2012)

Shave legs during the summer, have never waxed and I'll be honest, it's a personal thing that I prefer as opposed to having hairy legs with lycra - in other words it's aesthetic, but like some have said, you use less sun-tan lotion, they're easier to massage and if you fall off then the wound is easier to clean. Aerodynamics is rather a ridiculous argument not really taken seriously...

Come the winter my hairs grow back as I'm wearing warmers or tights and whilst it's quite scary seeing your own hairs protruding through lycra tights, I'd prefer that to wasting money shaving them when they're not seen.


----------



## summerdays (12 Oct 2012)

Is now the right time to link to Amazon and those reviews

This one has me in stitches

PS. I'm female so yes hair removal is necessary if not for cycling though.


----------



## clockhammer (12 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> Is now the right time to link to Amazon and those reviews
> 
> This one has me in stitches
> 
> PS. I'm female so yes hair removal is necessary if not for cycling though.


 
it is a good one, had me peeing myself (not in lycra I may add, that would just be wrong, although how do pro cyclists go for so long without peeing? ;-))


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2012)

clockhammer said:


> it is a good one, had me peeing myself (not in lycra I may add, that would just be wrong, although *how do pro cyclists go for so long without peeing*? ;-))


They don't!


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2012)

All natural here, I don't shave anything, I go to the barbers once in a while for a haircut, and once in a while I'll take the scissors to the beard, the Mrs complains if I let it grow too long, and thats it.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Oct 2012)

The daily chore of getting rid of the stuff from my face is bad enough. Why on earth would I wish to punish myself further by attending to even more hideous parts of my body?

Edit:
<<<<<<<He's my twin brother...


----------



## VamP (17 Oct 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Shave legs during the summer, have never waxed and I'll be honest, it's a personal thing that I prefer as opposed to having hairy legs with lycra - in other words it's aesthetic, but like some have said, you use less sun-tan lotion, they're* easier to massage and if you fall of then the wound is easier* to clean. Aerodynamics is rather a ridiculous argument not really taken seriously...
> 
> Come the winter my hairs grow back as I'm wearing warmers or tights and whilst it's quite scary seeing your own hairs protruding through lycra tights, I'd prefer that to wasting money shaving them when they're not seen.


 
This argument never convinces me - how often do you get a massage, and how often do you have road rash, compared to how often you shave the bloody things. I don't shave and often (though not always) am the only hairy one in the peloton. It's a fitting in thing, pure and simple. Ultimately it's about how much of a conformist you want to be.


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> and how often do you have road rash, compared to how often you shave the bloody things.


 
if you can tell me which races I will crash and get roadrash, I will only shave them before those events...


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> This argument never convinces me - how often do you get a massage, and how often do you have road rash, compared to how often you shave the bloody things. I don't shave and often (though not always) am the only hairy one in the peloton. It's a fitting in thing, pure and simple. Ultimately it's about how much of a conformist you want to be.


But Monsiur Remmings does say first of all _"_....... _and I'll be honest, it's a personal thing that I prefer as opposed to having hairy legs with lycra - in other words it's aesthetic, ......" _ and then goes on to list other advantages - that's fair enough, IMO.


----------



## VamP (17 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> if you can tell me which races I will crash and get roadrash, I will only shave them before those events...


 
I don't know in advance either. The point is that you shave what, two/three times a week? 

And this is coming from a bloke who covered himself with extensive roadrash twice in the last month. It's just not that much extra hassle to deal with hairy road rash.


----------



## VamP (17 Oct 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> But Monsiur Remmings does say first of all _"_....... _and I'll be honest, it's a personal thing that I prefer as opposed to having hairy legs with lycra - in other words it's aesthetic, ......" _ and then goes on to list other advantages - that's fair enough, IMO.


 
Sure, I wasn't having a go at Monsieur Remmings, but at the assertion that shaving is easier than dealing with hairy legs in case of massages or roadrash. Neither of which stack up in pure time required terms.


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> I don't know in advance either. The point is that you shave what, two/three times a week?


 
once a week at most, during race season...


----------



## Monsieur Remings (17 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> Sure, I wasn't having a go at Monsieur Remmings, but at the assertion that shaving is easier than dealing with hairy legs in case of massages or roadrash. Neither of which stack up in pure time required terms.


 
I mentioned falling off and cutting myself which I did last year and not having hairs in the way made a difference in terms of washing all the grit out and treating it afterwards. As for massage, I often give my self a quick rub down and if not me, then occasionally the finer half (although she hates the aesthetic, it is easier without hair).

And I did say that ultimately it was a 'look' thing...so time becomes immaterial as you make the time for it, same as you do for cycling itself.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> Is now the right time to link to Amazon and those reviews
> 
> This one has me in stitches
> 
> PS. I'm female so yes hair removal is necessary if not for cycling though.


----------



## VamP (17 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> once a week at most, during race season...


 
And get road rash also once a week? And spend how much longer treating hairy roadrash than shaved roadrash?

Ultimately it's your decision to shave, but you are not convincing me so far that it's mainly to make road rash treatment simpler.



Monsieur Remings said:


> I mentioned falling off and cutting myself which I did last year and not having hairs in the way made a difference in terms of washing all the grit out and treating it afterwards. As for massage, I often give my self a quick rub down and if not me, then occasionally the finer half (although she hates the aesthetic, it is easier without hair).
> 
> And I did say that ultimately it was a 'look' thing...so time becomes immaterial as you make the time for it, same as you do for cycling itself.


 
Sure, I have no problem with the 'look' thing. I just do not see the 'easier' piece. I also get road rash (a lot as it happens) and massage self, or get them from others. The degree of increased difficulty of treatment of roadrash or of massages is in no way proportional to the degree of effort it is to shave. IMO.


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> And get road rash also once a week? And spend how much longer treating hairy roadrash than shaved roadrash?
> 
> Ultimately it's your decision to shave, but you are not convincing me so far that it's mainly to make road rash treatment simpler.


 
I'm not out to convince anyone to shave or not, that's entirely up to them. But I've been there and done the road rash thing, and I know what works for me....


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Oct 2012)

If i didn't shave my legs my fellow ballet dancers would give me a serious ripping and make me buy the drinks after. A round of Appletini's is an expensive thang!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (17 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> If i didn't shave my legs my fellow ballet dancers would give me a serious ripping and make me buy the drinks after. A round of Appletini's is an expensive thang!


 
Absolutely, imagine _Swan Lake_ or _The Nutcracker_ with hair all over it...


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Oct 2012)

Surely the point is .... shaved legs look (and feel) better. It then follows that if you have shaved legs it is easier to deal with road rash, massage and so on. It's a bonus


----------



## oldgreyandslow (18 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> They don't!




With families looking on too ! if I did that on a road that public I'd probably be arrested.


----------



## david k (22 Oct 2012)

never waxed mate, used a beard trimmer on longer hairs as i find it more comfy that way but thats all


----------

